# Need pps number but live in northern ireland



## kennygreen1 (25 Jul 2012)

I need advice how do i obtain a PPS number if i live in northern ireland.I need it to register the birth of our newborn baby to get a birth certificate,My wife is irish and lives in the south with our newborn.Until i can get a job in the south i have to work and live during the week in the north.
Can a national insurance number be used in place of a PPS number,am sure this happens to lots of parents whos fathers live outside ireland but require names on birth certificates.
Would be grateful for any advice given


----------



## gipimann (26 Jul 2012)

Contact Client Identity Services, Dept of Social Protection, Carrick on Shannon, Co Leitrim.

They have an online enquiry form:

https://www.welfare.ie/EN/Secure/Pages/CISGeneralEnquiry.aspx

Here is the general procedure on applying for a PPSN

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW100/Pages/6HowToGetAPPSNo.aspx


----------



## an duin (28 Jul 2012)

you would have got a pps number automatically if your wife was from the republic when you got married


----------



## kennygreen1 (29 Jul 2012)

I don,t think i would get a PPS number automatically just because my wife is from ireland!!!!!
Anyway got birth certificate for newborn without PPS NUMBER.just explained i live in northern ireland.


----------

